# Who's your favorite character?



## Storminator (Jul 17, 2013)

My first real 4e PC was a lot of fun. Thraak, dwarven cleric. He embodied a lot of departures from my old gaming mentality. I used to take lots of notes, have a detailed inventory, and spend a lot of time thinking about my characters away from the game. That all got too exhausting.

Thraak's favorite plan was Chaaaaarge! and hit it with his axe. That was really his only plan (it was surprising how often the rest of the players' plans devolved to that as well). The only notes I kept were a list of charities he either founded or contributed to. He kept no inventory - none of the Gygaxian preparedness I cut my teeth on - no rope, no oil, no healing potions, no rations.

I extended the carefree attitude. I dropped the character sheet. I used power cards, the skill card that the 4e character builder spits out, and an index card to track HP and surges. I carried it all in a deck box.

Thraak was an interesting commentary on my gaming style at the start of 4e.

PS


----------



## Rel (Jul 17, 2013)

Storminator, that sounds somewhat similar to the character I'm playing right now.  We're playing Warhammer 3e and I drew a Dwarf Slayer.  He wears no armor.  His only important possession is his Greataxe.  And his combat tactics consist entirely of running at the biggest thing on the battlefield and chopping it until dead.

It's liberating in a beer and pretzels kind of way.


----------



## Hishen (Jul 17, 2013)

my favorite character is dante.....


----------



## Storminator (Jul 17, 2013)

Rel said:


> Storminator, that sounds somewhat similar to the character I'm playing right now.  We're playing Warhammer 3e and I drew a Dwarf Slayer.  He wears no armor.  His only important possession is his Greataxe.  And his combat tactics consist entirely of running at the biggest thing on the battlefield and chopping it until dead.
> 
> It's liberating in a beer and pretzels kind of way.




That's pretty much it. More fun, less work. Kinda like a hobby . . . 

He did have the bonus schtick of being a "stereotypical dwarf", in that he never met another dwarf outside his family, so everything he knew about dwarf culture came from watching human plays that included dwarves. Hilarity . . .

PS


----------



## Mallus (Jul 17, 2013)

I run games more often than I play, but my favorite PC is toss-up between...

...Joseirus, the Egyptian God of Mexican Wrestling, aka Jose Pacifico Juan-Maria Ramirez. He was a good 14 year old Catholic kid from East L.A. whose no-good time-traveling relative from the 41st century gave him superpowers via a reality-hacking device then told him he was a lost ancient Egyptian god. Afterwards, he fought crime! Over the course of his career, he threw a minor Cthulhoid god into low orbit (but it fell back down!), fought the Hulk on a plane (Hulks on a Plane!), put a giant sombrero on the Sphinx (don't ask), and stabbed the Nazi Superman with the Spear of Destiny (stolen from Hitler's office) while flying over 1944 Berlin. 

or

...Sir Yatagan Fracas, Dragonborn paladin, poet, playwright, and author of "highly-eroticized labor propaganda" for the "Glorious Goblin Revolution". He had the "Spirit of the Dragon Within" in his heart, a very small god in his codpiece, his genitalia safely recessed (like any good reptile), and absolutely nothing in his brain. 

I believe these characters say I have a... particular sense of humor. And that my friends are fairly tolerant.


----------



## d2OKC (Jul 17, 2013)

Funny enough, my favorite character ever _was _named Rel. Honest!

This was maybe ten or eleven years ago - we were starting a 3.5 game set in our DM's homebrew world, and my character was a half-man/half-ram barbarian named Rel, who carried the largest greataxe he could get his hands on.

Rel was an incredibly dim character, and often got himself (and the rest of the party, as a result) in trouble because of silly decisions he would make. The one he's most well known for was jumping into an enormous hole that was left after a dragon cracked open the earth - one of his fellows had to jump in after him and fly him out.

Rel was also an incredibly brave and capable warrior. As he got up in levels, he became almost impossible to kill, and his claim to fame on the battlefield was holding off two balors while the rest of the party sneaked into a castle to take on the BBEG at the top. Rel dropped the two demons and was taken down to -300 in the ensuing explosion, and the party soon afterward raised him from the dead.

He named his ax - a thundering and lightning greataxe - the _Interrogator _because he like to use it to "ax some questions" of his enemies.

Years later, we still talk about it, and the DM from back then has even worked Rel into a novel he wrote and self published loosely based on the events of the campaign!

It's really fun remembering Rel.


----------



## Rel (Jul 17, 2013)

Mallus, I dig your style.  I think you'd fit right in at our game sessions.

d20KC, that's pretty hilarious.  I'm seriously considering stealing The Interrogator (or maybe just The TerrorGator) as the name for my current character's greataxe.


----------



## d2OKC (Jul 17, 2013)

Please, do. You have my blessing.

"...and my axe!" -


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 18, 2013)

> Who are your favorite characters and what do you think they say about you?




My list is too long to go into detail, covers many genres & RPGs, and includes PCs & NPCs I have yet to play: Hazard, Magnus Skyhammer, Darkethorne, White Lotus, Black Opal, The Wraith, Pax, Adragon Von Basten, Hellbox, Brother Sycamore, Sister Shrike, Arion Dragomir, Bear, Dr Zeuss, Johnny Bones, Zjax "Yellowjack", Rigel ibn Azimech- most faithful servant of radiant Bahamut, Major Mosquito and the slutty albino biker chick street samurai.

They say I'm I weirdo.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 18, 2013)

[MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION]: I still have yet to yoink Dr. Zeuss for my own wicked 'devices'.


----------



## delericho (Jul 18, 2013)

I run many many more games than I play, and I've had the misfortune that most of the games I do play tend to fizzle out fairly quickly. This somewhat limits my scope to have "favourite characters"; when running the game, I'd generally hope that my NPCs play second fiddle to the PCs; when playing the character generally needs time to grow on me, and denied that time they don't get the chance.

That said...

Delericho was a long-standing villain in the longest campaign I've ever run - it was a "Vampire: the Masquerade" campaign called "Rivers of Time", which lasted 5 years of real-time and covered 2,300 years of game time (150 BC to 2,150 AD, when the world ended). Delericho was the sire of one of the PCs, a 6th Gen Tzimisce warlock, very much in the mould of Dracula. His 'quirk' was that he maintained a carefully cultivated garden; but whereas most such vampires would select night-blooming flowers so they could enjoy them, he deliberately did the opposite; he took some pride in creating something of beauty while also denying that same beauty to himself. Delericho was first encountered in 1st century Jerusalem when the PCs, like everyone else, was drawn there for a... significant event. (As Spike, of "Buffy" fame, said, it was like Woodstock.)

For the next two years of the campaign, Delericho and the PCs proceeded to have a mixed relationship - he was frequently the villain, but he was also a powerful ally in times when they had no others. Eventually, lines were crossed, people were betrayed, and Delericho had to die. Eventually, he suffered diablerie at the hands of his own grandsire, which spawned a whole other set of adventures...

So that's Delericho.

Probably the other 'favourite' villain from one of my campaigns was a dwarven Fighter named Mierkul, who featured in my recently-concluded campaign, "The Eberron Code". Initially, he was just a mercenary, hired by one of the villains as additional muscle. However, he had the good fortune of crossing swords with the PCs on two occasions and somehow managing to escape alive both times. (Indeed, on one of those occasions the PCs lost!)

At this point, the party Ranger decided Mierkul was his sworn enemy. Indeed, when he levelled up he selected Humanoid(Dwarf) as his next favoured enemy. And so, that being the case, I just _had_ to expand Mierkul's role in the campaign - he became the minion of one of the Big Bads, and actually served as the end-of-volume boss when I had to put the campaign on hiatus for a few months (I was getting married at the time).

(I learned a lesson there: have plenty of 'potential' bad guys, but don't declare any one to be _the_ BBEG until he's survived for a while. It's like the old-school notion of not naming a PC until 3rd level, because until then you don't know if he's going to meet a swift and nasty end.)

--

I think my favourite ever PC was a character I played in a one-shot session of "Tales of the Floating Vagabond". The GM started by saying our PCs could be anything whatsoever, and so was born Captain Tyche, leader of the Jelly Baby Commandoes in their sworn war against the Chocolate Button Empire. Tyche was basically Arnold Schwarzenegger's character in "Predator", except for being a Jelly Baby.

Yeah, that was fun. Odd. But fun.

--

And those, I think, are my favourite characters. Mostly, though, I collect favourite games - those campaigns and one-shots I'm most proud of - my "big four" campaigns being the unnamed sub-Tolkien epic I ran in high school, the aforementioned "Rivers of Time" game, "The Shackled City" adventure path, and most recently "The Eberron Code"; and my favourite one-shots being "Ultra-violet: Code-500" (nWoD, based on the old "Ultraviolet" TV show on Channel 4 over here), "Star Wars: Through a Glass Darkly" (SWSE, set in a prequel-era Mirror Universe), and "Star Wars: Imperial Fist" (SWSE again, set in the Dark Times).

In each case, the games in question have _something_ about them that makes them stand out from the rest - whether because they've taught me something, because they've allowed me to achieve something I've not managed before, or simply because they went exceptionally well.

But the big lesson from all of them seems to be this: it's much less important _what_ game you play, or the details of house rules, supplements, or whatever else, than _who_ you play with - something like 90% of the fun to be had from RPGs seems to be a question of the people around the table.


----------



## Mallus (Jul 18, 2013)

Rel said:


> Mallus, I dig your style.



Thanks! Also, re: Dr. Dark - making your shadow attend your court-mandated psychological counselling for you is genius. 




Dannyalcatraz said:


> ... Dr Zeuss ...



As is this.


----------



## Rel (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm with you there, Delericho, about running more games (and longer ones) than I play.  Especially in recent years.  I have some favorite villains that I've portrayed as the GM and I'll contemplate what I think those say about me as well.

Today I'm driving to the NC mountains to go tubing with my family so that will make for a fun discussion on the drive with my wife.  Meanwhile keep posting these favorite character concepts!  These are GOLD thus far!


----------



## Nellisir (Jul 18, 2013)

My favorite character was Asilud Sunnilda Gelud-Diedelindadottur, a 2e svirfneblin cleric/illusionist.  I'll be honest - I enjoy flexible, powerful characters that give me an excuse to be a little crazy, and she fit the bill.  She spoke in a bad Swiss-German accent I heard in a Christmastime ad for chocolate, and abused her illusions with glee.  The party didn't have a thief, so _wraithform_, _knock_, and _dimension door_ were go-to spells.

The runner-up is Toad, my abjurer master of the seven veils.  I actually went came to EN World and got advice on building an over-the-top wizard character, and Toad was the result.  Old, ugly, weak, and absolutely useless in melee - but devastating with spells and prismatic effects.  There were hints in his background of something strange and possibly tragic - he was on excellent terms with the faerie court of stars, and had a coure eladrin named Molly as a familiar/henchfey.  It was speculated that he'd done something big for the Court, something that had cost him years of life and a large degree of power, but that was never detailed or explored in the game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 18, 2013)

Re: Dr. Zeuss

What a great blend: a hyper-intelligent orangutan super-gadgeteer who creates "Tesla weapons" (like mechanical resonance mines and lightning projectors) with elements of Monsieur Mallah, Gorilla Grodd, Mojo Jojo, Dr. Zaius (of course) with an _Island of Dr. Moreau_-type origin story...

Whodathunk a mad-science creation would have had such a fan club?

And speaking of fan clubs...Joseirus is still one of my favorite PC concepts seen on these boards.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm going to say Elim Garak.

For all the non-DS9 fans (shame on you), this character is a deposed covert agent and renaissance man living in exile as a tailor who never tells the whole truth, yet always conveys it in style.


----------



## Hishen (Jul 19, 2013)

Mikeal from GTA...Best Gangster who always get bail..


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 19, 2013)

One notable PC in a game I ran was a female friend's male Urban druid Murik. He was the caretaker of the biosphere of the city (which is a polite way of saying he lived in the sewers and never bathed).

We rolled for stats and Murik had a Charisma of 7. But she played him as if it were 27. Murik thought he was the sole of wit, charm, and diplomacy. Whenever another PC would attempt something charismatic, Murik would interrupt and say "Let my handle this," and fail miserably. 

It made for great roleplaying, as the other players would alternate between letting Murik speak (for entertainment purposes) and trying to stop him (in order to actually succeed.)

I don't know what this says about me.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jul 20, 2013)

When I make a character I strive to make characters who are predictable, and who change over time, they tend to go with one personality Shtick and apply it at every opportunity.  In literary terms they are flat, but dynamic characters. 

B.B. Halls was a 1st level ranger with adventuring parents.  He thought he could explore the dark jungle continent, as long as he found some brave companions to help him.  B.B. = Big Brass (balls) 
He started off with one tactic, charge stuff and then fail wildly with both sword and shield.   I planed that he would either get very badly hurt or killed, and eventually learn other tactics and caution.   He was still experimenting with a second tactic: *Not charging* - which included the 3 high str/dex people in the party breaking out bows and turning enemies into pin cushions.  Then He hit 2 skeletons, standing just out of spell range with bows.  He went back to the *charge!*  it was a fatal error. 
Out of combat he was over confidant and foolish, (int 8, wis 12) making bad assumptions and sticking to his guns.  At various points he believed that and entire village of Cannibals were actually Weresharks, that a vampire was leaving us blood-drained animals for breakfast and that he had enough woodworking to build a sea-worthy raft.

My second fav was for a 1-shot Cthulu game.  She was a teacher or something, who started out unarmed, but eventually carried a small pistol.  She was having a very English courtly romance with another PC the valet of the parties rich Dilettant.
At the end of the game we had accidentally completed the cultists ritual and were going to be smashed by some Dark thing. We exchanged one last meaningful glance, and he stayed by his master's side, instead of coming to mine.  Then we all died.


----------



## Gilladian (Jul 20, 2013)

The third character I ever created was Gilladian the dwarf (hey, I was 11, it was a nickname my Dad gave me and I just grabbed it out of desperation). He had a six int and a four wis. I never dreamed he'd actually survive the dungeon, as my first two characters had lived about 1/2 hour each! 

But survive he did. He went from Basic rules to 1st ed, then 2nd, and has been played in game after game since 1976. A couple years ago, he even made an appearance as an NPC in one of my brother's campaigns. He has a hook on one hand, a badly damaged broom of flying, a ring of regeneration, gloves of ogre power, and a +3 returning battle axe. But it is his stupidity, and his mule (named Mule-go-bang because it kicks down dungeon doors) that make him memorable. He's gullible, eternally good-natured, and very generous. He still doesn't believe that a whole group of adventurers INTENDED that he be the distraction charging into the front door of the dragon's lair while they robbed the hoard through the secret passage... he died, but because of his ring, he came back to life... and picked up LOTS of treasure while the rest of the PCs were being strafed and TPK'd by the furious dragon - who knew ALL about the "secret" passage!

I have other memorable characters (Lyria the 21st lvl wizard, Theyson the White - a real old school bard, and some others) but Gilladian is my alter-ego. He's just so much FUN!


----------



## Henry (Jul 20, 2013)

I have many, but the most recent in memory was one i played about two years ago in Pathfinder, a varisian (think movie-stereotype Romany) named Istvan. Istvan was someone who had crawled up from a life of destitution in the slums of a major city to find the love of his life, only for her to be murdered and him being powerless to stop it. His quest, apart from the pre-defined adventure path goals we were on, was to gain power and influence, and ultimately find the Philosopher's stone, and revive his lost love through magic (he was  atheistic and not wanting to be beholden to any gods). Unfortunately for him, his path to power was experimenting with various alchemical forbidden lore, and he ( thanks to the Master Chymist prestige class) developed a Jekyll and Hyde MPD. He never saw his story arc end (TPK in a deathtrap type dungeon) but it was my tinkering with a character with circumstances completely unlike mine, who grasped for any power he could, and in the end would find the cost of trading easy power for hard work and persistence.


----------



## khantroll (Jul 20, 2013)

My favorite PC characters, in chronological order:

Tronton Aerian Primus, a half elf Mage/Thief. He was very intelligent, but had knack for getting the entire party in over its head. The party was made up of his full-elf cousin (cleric), a demigod fighter, and a human assassin. Up to his last appearance as a ghost, he remains one of my favorite characters to play, due in large part to the sense of humor that is part of his character, and his use of custom magic spells (many yoinked from Dr. Strange). 

Etregan, on the other hand, is a  cambion Fighter/Mage (later reformatted to a fighter/sorcerer). He's evil with a capital E, and his companions aren't a lot better. He generally solved problems with force or traps, and generally had a sense of humor equitable to an anvil. 

Last is my most recent character, known as Gimpy the Dwarf. He's a Blackguard, though he uses his intelligence and blood magic from the Encyclopaedia Arcane supplement just as much. His origins are unique from the others in that I set out to make a stock-dwarf comic relief fighter for my brother-in-law's campaign. After a while, the party alignments were shifted, and they began to suffer for lack of a cleric and face. So, I combined the two, and got a lawful evil blackguard. 

As to what they say about me, it's kind of obvious. These characters share a lot of my traits, and represent a lot about where I was in my life when they were made. Tronton is myself as I saw myself at 14: a half breed with a lot of potential and tells a lot of jokes. Etregan is myself in my early 20s: he takes way himself too seriously, and thinks that there is nothing he can't do, nor anyone with any authority over him.  

Gimpy is me in more recent years, right down to the damaged leg that gives him his nickname (though it was only included because he has an 8 in dex). He has a sense of humor that speaks of too much BBC watched from an American perspective, and looks at everything as though it's a design problem (one he can fix with enough parts and power). 

There have obviously been others beyond these three, but these are the ones I consider my favorites. That being said, I do have fun with Axle the dwarven vampire (who likes blondes and is trying to make a blood synthetic he calls "Reil Blood") and Zazzle the kobold alchemist, who are mainly just there to mess with my fellow gamers in those campaigns.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 20, 2013)

Mine was a WFRP.v2 Witch-Hunter, Wolf Gangel (base what I was told was to be a choice of birth names Wolfgang), he was an investigator that came into town and looked about for signs of Chaos.  

Nope, he was a paper's man.  Forged documents and seals, that was how he made money, he just had everyone thinking he was a Witch Hunter but would provide tax forms, bill of sales and even deeds to property.  He even produced his own stories as a Witch Hunter.  His favor way to work, was to check out local towns for deaths, create paperwork with the names on it, then present himself to the powers that be to start the investigations.  From here he would start coping seals, stealing ribbons and paper.  The thing about it, he had to every now and then produce a witch but that was not really that hard if you have the paperwork.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't think I have an all-time favorite character. Pretty much all characters I played for an extended time (i.e. several years) are favorites.

The first I remember quite well was an illusionist (AD&D 1e) that was obviously inspired by the Corum novels (no surprise there!).

Then there was a mage who specialized in demon summoning (Das Schwarze Auge) and was all about gaining power.

In Runequest it was a farmer and priest's son called Johann Schwarzer, who really wasn't much of an adventurer. He'd have much preferred to live a peaceful life in his home village if it hadn't been for the nearby threat of the Broo.

In Earthdawn I had two favorites: an obsidiman warrior following a demanding Bushido-like codex and a cowardly half-orc swordsman with astoningly good looks.

My current favorite is an evil Dray (Dragonborn) Dragon Magic Sorcerer in a 4e Dark Sun campaign that is a templar of Dregoth infiltrating the city states in order to pave the way for his undead master.

I enjoy variety, so I try not to repeat myself when playing characters. It's also one of my prime incentives for being GM. It allows me to play a great many of different characters in very short time without having to think much about long-term consequences.


----------



## Mallus (Jul 22, 2013)

Can I add my new favorite NPC: Golden Arm (the junky monk)?

It stated innocently enough. My friend's 10 year-old son, who just joined our AD&D campaign, wanted a monk henchman for his druid. The following happens:

*Player A:* What kind of monk hires themselves out for money?

*Player B:* The kind that really needs money, obviously.

*Me:* Like a monk with a drug habit.

*Player A:* So a junky monk?

*Me:* OK. What are the chances the druid can find a junky monk this afternoon? Higher is better <rolls d20> Natural 20! The druid stands before a heretofore unnoticed monastery with several monks sparring in the practice yard. One monk keeps looking around nervously. He's a good fighter, but pale, sweaty, and a bit twitchy. As it so happens, he's looking for work!

*Player C: (the son):* Hail master monk. I am in need of a henchman who will one day get Quivering Palm. What is your name?"

*Me: (thinking for a second):* Golden Arm. A student of the Poppy Boxing style!

By the end of the night his martial art had morphed into Junk-Sick Poppy Boxing, which is like the reverse of Jackie Chan's Drunken Style; you fight better the longer it's been since you've had a fix (downside; you also start stealing from your party). So far Golden Arm hasn't done too much (good or ill), except borrow 100 GP from the druid and buy "Infernal Horse" (perhaps some sort of Figurine of Wondrous Power?)  from a back-alley apothecary on Lesser Dis. 

Yes, it's mildly inappropriate, but it's nowhere near as corrupting as a few hours on the Internet...


----------



## htsopelas (Jul 23, 2013)

me too also! Dante is my favorite!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 24, 2013)

Mallus said:


> Joseirus, the Egyptian God of Mexican Wrestling, aka Jose Pacifico Juan-Maria Ramirez. He was a good 14 year old Catholic kid from East L.A. whose no-good time-traveling relative from the 41st century gave him superpowers via a reality-hacking device then told him he was a lost ancient Egyptian god. Afterwards, he fought crime! Over the course of his career, he threw a minor Cthulhoid god into low orbit (but it fell back down!), fought the Hulk on a plane (Hulks on a Plane!), put a giant sombrero on the Sphinx (don't ask), and stabbed the Nazi Superman with the Spear of Destiny (stolen from Hitler's office) while flying over 1944 Berlin.




But has he ever fought ConQuesodores?


----------



## Razjah (Jul 24, 2013)

My favorite characters are : Zo-Zu  a Goblin "Masher", V.S. Ramachandran*, and Nicholas.

Zo-Zu was named after the magic card, he was a goblin barbarian in a war campaign. He carried a wooden spork around and made sure people knew he used it (he thought it made him civilized). He had a dim grasp of proper grammar and didn't understand most of the ranks for the army he was in. His squad commander was "Boss" the captain of the irregulars he was a part of was "Boss Boss" while the general was "King Boss". He was really fun to play since his first and only plan was to launch his tiny little hulk body at enemies-flaming axe first. He had no concept of diplomacy, but he was always willing to crack some skulls to help "Boss" make his point known to enemies, friends, and someone who wasn't an ally but he wasn't allowed to mash.

V.S. Ramachandran is a character I am playing in my current campaign (Dresden Files). He is a coward, demonologist, occult bookstore owner, and he made a deal with Judas Iscariot (an agent of God in my GM's Dresden Files+ stuff world) for Soulfire. He looks like Liam Neeson from _The Phantom Menace _with shorter hair. He is a blast to play. He is always ready to run away (especially when compelled) and he is struggling with the fact that the terminator (made by an immortal Nikola Tesla with "sponsored magic: SCIENCE!" after seeing the terminator movie) who looks like Summer Glau has fallen in love with him, and despite his fear of her assassin capabilities, he is starting to develop strong feelings for her. He really just wants to run his bookstore and go back to be a nobody. It is not happening and he hates it. I have never played a coward before, and being the voice of reason or fear is really fun with the group of misfits we have.

Nicholas is a fence I have used in several games (as an NPC). He is a fabulously dressed man sporting dark hear with just a hint of grey at the temples, a clean shaven face, deep green eyes, and a strong lisp. He is also very clearly a gay, and he doesn't care who knows it. Should there be a female (or multiple) to speak with, he will endlessly go on about the current fashion trends and will become their sassy, gay best friend. He loves shoes, ot the point where anyone who doesn't wear the appropriate shoes for their outfit to a business meeting gets worse rates- or he simply won't buy their goods if their appearance is too ghastly. His front organization has changed to match the campaign I am running, but he is a strong ally for the NPCs in my games, being full of knowledge and anything else they need... for the right price. His best performance was in a sky pirates game I ran. He was the main way the PCs got rid of their ill-gotten gains, and constantly talking about who the female PCs were wearing the wrong boots for their skirts and how it was "so last century" for the male PCs to walk around in their armor, in public, where people can see. 


*V.S. is named after the neuroscientist who wrote _The Tell-Tale Brain_. However I had to change V.S. to stand for Valentine Sherlock for my group to be able to write his name, spell it, or even remember it.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 24, 2013)

As a Monster Character, it was a Skaven (ratman for non-WFRP).  Think I like this character because the GM took the time to workout some "pack" mechanics for the players.  Leaders lead from the rear, we would not attack outright unless we had two to one odds, weaker rats went first, attack and run away or surprise, always have an out, snakes bad and cause fear (DM would throw a big one at us every now and then as a common foe) our favor way to kill them was to let it eat one of the NPC and then kill it while it slept off the meal.  Just a lot of fun.


----------



## Hishen (Jul 26, 2013)

dante is my favourite character...


----------



## jasper (Jul 26, 2013)

Hishen said:


> my favorite character is dante.....



 Yea hear about him, poor boy never made pass  ninth level.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 27, 2013)

Sure he did, you just forgot about the other 2 supplements.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 28, 2013)

One of my more fond characters was Zamdu'uk, a 3.5 Goblin Warlock//Druid gestalt.  "Duke", as he was nicknamed, played the part of the right-hand man to the party leader, a Drow Favored Soul//Sorceress.  She would ask for his counsel in many things... much to the chagrin of the beefy Gnoll Barbarian//Rogue and Duergar PsiWar//Monk.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jul 28, 2013)

T'Prel from a long running Star Trek campaign. Almost typical Vulcan but with enough quirks to cause confusion - interested in religions but no one ever found out what she truly believed and I think I am not sure about that, either. Scientist (exobiology, astrophysics, quantum mechanics - she probabvly also messed up the timeline more than Kirk and Janeway together). Captain of the USS Lightyear, what she hoped wwould be a quiet assignment to give her time for her studies. But of course that was not to be. Thanks to an NPC Vulcan who kept citing his ancestry, T'Prel kept pointing out that she was in no way related to Surak's line. Instead of fascinating she said "hmmm" in different tones of voice (which seemed to be random) and "who but a Vulcan would have thought" and "you can#t have your Pi and multiply it." Thanks to a muscle mutation she was unable to form the Vulcan salute, but considered it illogical to miss several days of work to fix her hands just to be able to appear less rude to people she likely would never meet again. Famous among her crew for, after accidentally getting "totally drunk Vulcan style," assigning new colors and color combinations to the departments. Purple for command was really classy. Highly allergic to tribbles. 

I miss her.


----------

